# Infant Baptism Bibliography



## Jim Johnston (Sep 3, 2007)

Here is a bibliography of all the materials I studied over the past 3 months on topics related to "baptism."

Most of the books I read in full, except for the obvious, ie., dictionaries (see related entries, e.g., baptism, children, disciples, family, etc), and systematic theologies (see related entries, e.g., covenant, church, sacraments, etc), and commentaries.

Each and every book was helpful. But, I do not support everything position or argument found in the below books. I disagree with Paedocommunion, for example. And I disagree with elements of most expressions of the covenant of grace, Abrahamic, Mosaic, and the New Covenant, found below. There are areas I'd tighten up or change in almost every one I read.

I would say that, in general, I found the contemporary baptist scholarship to be at a higher level, and surpassing in exegetical ability, scholarship, and logical ability, than the contemporary paedobaptist scholarship.

I would have to add, though, that I became convinced even more so of the paedobaptist position, and found the baptist scholarship quite helpful in supporting my paedobaptistic beliefs.

There is much more I would like to study, but the below is about all I had time to study in the three months prior to the debate given my full time job and full time role as husband and father.

If there are any questions, don't hesitate to ask:

**********

Alexander, T. Desmond and Carson, D.A. and Goldsworthy, Graeme and Rosner, Brian S. (2000), New Dictionary of Biblical Theology: Exploring the Unity and Diversity of Scripture

Armstrong, John H. and Engle, Paul E. (2007), Understanding Four Views on Baptism

Balch, David L. and Osiek Carolyn (1997), Families in the New testament World: Households and House Churches

Barcellos, Richard, Baby Dedications Ancient and Modern: Are They Biblical

Bateman, Herbert W. (2007), Four Views on the Warning Passages in Hebrews

Bavinck, Herman (2006), Reformed Dogmatics: Sin and Salvation in Christ, vol. III

Beasley-Murray, G.R. (2006), Baptism in the New Testament

Berkhof, Louis (1996), Systematic Theology

Berkouwer, G.C. (1969), The Sacraments

Block, Daniel I. (1997), The Book of Ezekiel, Chapters 1-24 (NICOT)
___(1998), The Book of Ezekiel, Chapters 25-48 (NICOT)

Blomberg, Craig L. (1992), Matthew,: An Exegetical and Theological Exposition of Holy Scripture

Bock, Darrell L. and Fanning, Buist M. (2006), Interpreting The New Testament Text: Introduction to the Art and Science of Exegesis

Booth, Robert R. (1995), Children of the Promise: The Biblical Case for Infant Baptism

Bruce, F.F. (1990), The Epistle to the Hebrews (revised)

Bruce, F.F. and Harrison, R.K. and Youngblood, R.F. (1986), Nelson’s New Illustrated Bible Dictionary

Campbell, Ken M.(2003), Marriage and Family in the Biblical World

Carroll, M. Daniel and Hess, Richard S. (2003), Family in the Bible: Exploring Customs, Culture, and Context

Carson, D.A. (2001), Exegetical Fallacies

Carson, D.A. and Moo, Douglas J. (2005), An Introduction to the New Testament

Dabney, R.L. (1985), Systematic Theology

Davids, Peter H. (2006), The Letters of 2 Peter and Jude

Davidson, Richard M. (1981), Typology in Scripture: A Study of Hermeneutical Typos Structure

Dillard, Raymond D. and Longman, Tremper (1994), An Introduction to the Old Testament

Dunahoo, Charles H. (2005), Making Kingdom Disciples: A New Framework

Engelsma, David J. (2005), The Covenant of God and the Children of Believers

Fee, Gordon D. and Stuart, Douglas (2003), How to Read the Bible for All Its Worth

Feinberg, John S. (1988), Continuity and Discontinuity: Perspectives of the Relationshop between the Old and New Testaments

Ferguson, Everett (2003), Backgrounds of Early Christianity

Fergusan, Sinclair B. and Packer, J.I., and Wright, David F. (1998), New Dictionary of Theology

Frame, John M. (2006), Salvation Belongs to the Lord: An Introduction to Systematic Theology

France, R.T. (1988), Jesus and the Old Testament

Gentry, Kenneth L. (2005), Covenantal Theonomy: A Response to T. David Gordon and Klinean Covenantalism

Goldsworthy, Graeme (2006), Gospel-Centered Hermeneutics: Foundations and Principles of Evangelical Biblical Interpretation

Gore, R.J. (2002), Covenantal Worship: Reconsidering the Puritan Regulative Principle

Grudem, Wayne (1994), Systematic Theology

Helyer, Larry R. (2004), Yesterday, Today, and Forever: The Continuing Relevance of the Old Testament

Hodge, Charles (1992), Systematic Theology

Hotch, Carl B. (1995), All Things New: The Significance of Newness for Biblical Theology

Horton, Michael (2006), God of Promise: Introducing Covenant Theology

Jeon, Jeong Koo (1999), Covenant Theology: John Murray’s and Meredith g. Kline’s Response to the Historical Development of Federal Theology in Reformed Thought

Jewett, Paul K. (1980), Infant Baptism & The Covenant of Grace

Keener, Craig A (1999), A Commentary of the Gospel of Matthew

Kitchen, K.A. (2003), On The Reliability of the Old Testament

Malone, Fred (2003), The Baptism of Disciples Alone

Mathison, Keith A. (2004), When Shall These Things Be? A Reformed Response to Hyper-Preterism

Mcgrath, Alister E. (2003), Christian Theology: An Introduction

Murray, John (1980), Christian Baptism
___(1997), The Epistle to the Romans
___(2001), Collected Writings of John Murray, vol. II

O’Brien, Peter T. (1999), The Letter to the Ephesians

Phillips, Richard D. (2006), Hebrews: Reformed Expository Commentary

Poythress, Vern (1991), The Shadow of Christ in the Law of Moses

Reymond, Robert L. (1998), A New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith

Ridderbos, Herman (1997), Paul: An Outline of His Theology

Robertson, O. Palmer (1980), The Christ of the Covenants
___(2000), The Israel of God

Rosner, Brian S. (1994), Paul, Scripture, & Ethics: A Study of I Corinthians 5-7

Schreiner, Thomas R. and Ware, Bruce A. (2000), Still Sovereign: Contemporary Perspectives of Election, Foreknowledge and Grace

Schreiner, Thomas R. and Wright, Shawn D. (2006), Believer’s Baptism: Sign of the New Covenant in Christ

Shedd, William G.T. (2003), Dogmatic Theology

Strawbridge, Greg (1999), Infant Baptism: Does The Bible Teach It?
___(2003), The Case for Covenantal Infant Baptism
___(2006), The Case for Covenantal Communion

Thiselton, Anthony (2000), The First Epistle to the Corinthians (NIGTC)

Thompson, J.A. (1980), The Book of Jeremiah

Turretin, Francis (1994), Institutes on Elenctic Theology, vol. II
___ (1996), Institutes of Elenctic Theology, vol. III

Van Gemeran, William A. (1997), New International Dictionary of Old Testament Theology and Exegesis

Vos, Geerhardus (1980), The Shorter Writings of Geerhardus Vos: Redemptive History and Biblical Interpretation

Vos, Johannes G. (2002), The Westminster Larger Catechism: A Commentary

Waldron, Samuel E. (1995), A Modern Exposition of the 1689 Baptist Confession of Faith

Walton, John H. (2006) Ancient Near Eastern Thought and the Old Testament

Waters, Guy Prentiss (2006), The federal Vision and Covenant Theology: A Comparative Analysis

Wikner, Benjamin K. (2005), To You and Your Children: Examining The Biblical Doctrine of Covenant Succession

Williams, Paul R. (2007), Sealed With an Oath: Covenant in God’s Unfolding Purpose

Williamson, G.I. (2003), The Westminster Confession of Faith: A Commentary

Wilson, Douglas (1996), To A Thousand Generations: Infant Baptism, Covenant Mercy for the People of God

Witherington, Ben (2007), Troubled Waters: Rethinking the Theology of Baptism

As well as these online papers: http://www.monergism.com/directory/link_category/Baptism/Covenant-Paedobaptism/


----------



## sotzo (Sep 3, 2007)

brother! All that in 3 months!

That is quite impressive...you must've seen the sunrise a few times after all-nighters.

Great biblio...thanks for taking the time to post that.


----------



## Ruben100 (Sep 3, 2007)

Great list Paul.
Here is 4 other books i have in my library.
Danny Hyde - Jesus loves the little children why we baptize children
Geoffrey Bromiley - Children of Promise The case for Baptizing Infants.
E. Brooks Holifield - The Covenant Sealed: The Development of Puritan Sacramental Theology in Old and New England
C.G. Kirby - Signs and Seals of the Covenant

Greg Stawbridge (2003), The Case for Covenantal Infant Baptism. Paul was this a helpful resource in your studies. There are alot of contributers which ones did you find most helpful.
Thanks 
Ruben


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Sep 3, 2007)

I wish I had your library.


----------



## Jim Johnston (Sep 3, 2007)

Ruben100 said:


> Great list Paul.
> Here is 4 other books i have in my library.
> Danny Hyde - Jesus loves the little children why we baptize children
> Geoffrey Bromiley - Children of Promise The case for Baptizing Infants.
> ...




Ruben,

I din't think The Case for Covenantal infant Baptism was all that good. I probably liked Pratt's contribution the best.


----------



## Jim Johnston (Sep 3, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> I wish I had your library.




You should see my philosophy and apologetics stash  

Btw, 5 of those books were from the WTS library, so not all are my own personal copies.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Sep 3, 2007)

Tom Bombadil said:


> Exagorazo said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had your library.
> ...


Not listening!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow, impressive list for a 3 month time frame. You really know how to redeem your time brother. 

You aren't an Evelyn Wood Speed Reading graduate, are you?


----------



## Jim Johnston (Sep 3, 2007)

Wythe County Calvinist said:


> Wow, impressive list for a 3 month time frame. You really know how to redeem your time brother.
> 
> You aren't an Evelyn Wood Speed Reading graduate, are you?




It's not really that special. About 25 of the books were commentaries, dictionaries, or systematic theology texts. I just read the relevant portions therein. For example, Block's commentary on Ezekiel is around 1800 pages long! I just read the stuff on chapters 18, 35- 37, and 44.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey Paul,
out of all the books could you list the top 3-5 most "convincing/best argued" for each position?

I am trying to get more in my library, just my budget will not afford more than 10 books right now. But I would like to dip into the best of both sides.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 3, 2007)

Get the Nehemiah Coxe book. Covenant Theology From Adam to Christ... If you haven't read it yet. And read it a couple of times. I still need to read it again. But I have gone through sections a few times with much appreciation. It helped me deal with a few things I had been grappling with. He is one of the original 1677ers. His discussions on the Abrahamic Covenant were choice in my opinion.


----------



## Jim Johnston (Sep 3, 2007)

matthew11v25 said:


> Hey Paul,
> out of all the books could you list the top 3-5 most "convincing/best argued" for each position?
> 
> I am trying to get more in my library, just my budget will not afford more than 10 books right now. But I would like to dip into the best of both sides.



On the baptist side I'd have to say: 

_Beasley-Murray, G.R. (2006), Baptism in the New Testament

Jewett, Paul K. (1980), Infant Baptism & The Covenant of Grace

Schreiner, Thomas R. and Wright, Shawn D. (2006), Believer’s Baptism: Sign of the New Covenant in Christ_

I don't really have any for the paedo side. For me it's actually a pulling together of the entire debate - the big picture with all the details: systematic, exegetical, historical, and logical - that did it. I think I have a fairly nuanced and novel approach to the entire debate (if you haven't noticed, I didn't reference circumcision or the Abrahamic covenant much, if at all, in my opening argument - though they do play a role in the overall debate). Part of thise is due to the fact that I don't think paedos have been puttng out that good a quality of work. The other part is because much of the paedo argument for infant baptism are infrences from the bigger picture arguments - such as covenant theology - and so what might be a good book for paedobaptism isn't necessarily a book that specifically deals with infant baptism at all.

Hope that helped...


----------



## B.J. (Sep 4, 2007)

_Gentry, Kenneth L. (2005), Covenantal Theonomy: A Response to T. David Gordon and Klinean Covenantalism

Mathison, Keith A. (2004), When Shall These Things Be? A Reformed Response to Hyper-Preterism_



Paul, just out of curiousity why were these two books helpful?


----------

